# Martini



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Martini is due January 14th. She is bred to my old buck status update who is a status quo grandson. I am hoping for twin bucks from her to sell as 4-h wethers but I think she is only having a single this year she is pretty small.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you her doe kids from this year look great but I want Wethersfield so I hope that's what she gives me and I hope they do well at the fair.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I bought Martini bred so I hope she has nice kids with update. Her are her kids from this spring.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice. 

Good luck.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am still hoping for twins but have a feeling it's a single


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She doesn't look big but maybe she will surprise you.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

She was close to the same size last time too I think she holds them tight lol. Or I am just hoping.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

This is a week or so before her last set of twins.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Boy, she does keep them hidden.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes she does its annoying. I guess we will find out soon what's in there.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Took some udder shots today well and some body shots also


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

She has started loosing her mucus plug today. I can't wait for babies.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is she one to go early?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I don't know because I bought her bred this last year with no breeding date. She was first pit in with the buck and bred then bred 6 days later. So she is do the 8th or 14th. I am assuming the 14th because all the does were bred on day one then the other 3 went in heat a few days later. I guess we will find out here soon.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

All of my does could be due as early as the 8th. That's the day they went in with the bucks. They were all bred that day but most of them also got bred a few days later. So I have used the later dates as due dates. Martini was the last one with a second date so I thought she would be last to kid. But she almost seems to be progressing the most. Today she is stadium different, has had more discharge, logs are getting low, and she is hollow in out. Maybe she likes to kid early? Or she loves the doe code who knows. But her udder looks like she still has time.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

She still looks about the same and now that she has her own pen she is happy and looks like she will wait till her due date now lol


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

She is not liking me at all. She does not want to be touched and since she has the latest due date I have not really been checking her ligs. Her udder has really grown today and she is getting uncomfortable. I watched her kid doing some dance moves in her belly last night.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ohh I love playing with unborn babies! Well ones that are born are better but I still like to feel them kicking me!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Are you ready for this. She had TRIPLETS this morning.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Congratulations! Bucks or does?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh my goodness, congratulations! They are cute!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Yay! Congrats!! Easy birth? So cute!!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

girls? boys? more pix, I don't have any due until March


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Awesome!!! Congrats!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

And you were thinking a single! And that my friend is why I give up on guessing lol. Yes! What are the sexes? And a big congrats! Now all the kids will be flying out lol


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

All 3 are bucks. I actually missed the birth she was very sneeky. They have been syringe fed colostrum because it's very cold and they didn't want to leave the heat lamp. Hopefully this will help give them a boost and they will start to nurse on their own.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Awesome! You got the boys you wanted too!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

She also had this weird nugget. I am guessing quads and this one never developed but it had hair.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Wow, that's so weird!!


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Wow, she hid those babies well! Congratulations on the triplets!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I still can't get them on the teat. They are not very smart. They try to nurse the wood and heat lamps but as soon as I get them next to her they just lay down.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Keep working with them to get them onto the teat. Open their mouths over the teat and squeeze a little into their mouths, let go of them and then tickle the tailhead area. Repeat until they get the hint.

When you put a little bit of milk on your finger and put it into their mouths, do they try to suck?

Are their mouths warm?

You can feed them with a syringe, momma's milk (no syringe) and give it slowly at the back corner of their mouths. I put my index finger into the mouth mimicking momma's teat and will move my finger slightly in and out, bit still leaving my finger in there. I am wanting them to start sucking. When I get that, I put them on momma. It is best to have 2 people involved, while one is feeding the baby, the other can tickle the tail head area at the same time. A little molasses or Karo syrup on your finger, sometimes helps as well, to get them started.

A Bo-se shot helps in that situation, if you haven't given any yet.

Nutradrench can be give too.

Good luck.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow! Does that thing have fur on it? That's very interesting! Ok now this sounds mean but what I do is hold them by the back of the neck, basically exactly if you were to grab them by the throat just the back side lol and get them close to mom. They will scream and as soon and they do put the tear in their mouth. Sometimes I have to milk a few drops in their mouth to get the idea but always seems to work for me


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

These boys are really dumb. They nurse on everything as long as it's not mom. As soon as they touch her they lay down. I just syringe fed them again. They have gotten nutri-drench. I really don't want 3 bottle babies because she is a good mom but we will see.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww I hope they start nursing! I wish we lived closer, my husband is seriously a pro at getting them to nurse! He grew up helping his Dad in Mexico take care of babies, then foaling out the horses every winter... We've had some seriously stubborn kids, I try every which way, then he comes out and just gets them on right away, it kills me sometimes lol.

Hopefully they figure it out, I'd probably try what Jessica mentioned, I've done it that way successfully before. As long as they have a strong suck reflex they should be good.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

They do have a strong reflex just stubborn. I don't know what to do.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow it worked I held them by the scruff of the neck and as soon as they cried in went the teat and I squeezed some milk in and they went to town. Thanks so much.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Yay!! Good job!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congratulations!!! You got your boys!! They're adorable.  Glad you got them nursing too. Great job!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I feel amazing now that I finally got them off the syringe.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

This is a little embarrassing to say but I lofted the same tail twice. I have 2 bucks and 1 doe. Still can't believe she had 3 and I am glad they are all doing well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so happy it worked Roger, glad it helped. They look really good.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

What beautiful kids. congratulations!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm so glad they are nursing, what a relief! And no worries, I think that is awesome that you got a doe out of them!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Candice I have never sold a doe kid before. I always keep them all. So I have told myself she is for sale. Then after talking to 3 people they have told me I should see how she grows out before selling her. So here I am keeping every doeling again. Haha

Pam thank you for the tips with everything. You sure are knowledgeable and I appreciate all the help.

Thanks everyone they sure are doing great now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No problem Roger.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

All the kids have been nursing on their own and she has been pretty good so far when I have watched at rotating them. She will call 1 out and let it eat then get the other 2 up to eat. So at least she is being smart.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

See a little abuse never hurts JUST KIDDING!! It doesn't hurt them just for some reason they hate it! 
And don't be embarrassed, I remember when I thought wow how could one get it wrong till it happened to me  so it happens to everyone at least once. I'm proud to say it's only been once only because I double check lol


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I have never had that problem before either lol. I guess it won't happen again. Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What a smart Doe you have there.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Spoke to soon she is rejecting the smallest one now. So I held her this morning then went home at lunch and held her again.








Buck on the left and doe on right that she has accepted








The buckling she is rejecting


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Huh I wonder why it would just be the one?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am not sure I am hoping to either sell him as a bottle baby or if I hold her for a few days maybe she will accept him back.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

She smells each of their butts and when he gets close and she smells his butt she moves away. Maybe he has not passed enough for him to smell like her milk I don't know.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Check her udder on the side that he nurses on. Hopefully she doesn't have mastitis, but, it is possible. If it is something that is causing her to be sore or if she is too tight, may hurt her when he tries, so milk some out, then allow the kid to nurse. Make sure her milk is flowing properly. Could be congested ect too, if it doesn't flow easily.

Rub her pee on the kid and around the tailhead area. Rub an unscented wad of papers towels all over momma's body and horns, then rub that onto the kid, or grab the other kid and put the doelings scent onto the kid that is being disowned. 

Does he have access to another momma's milk? If he has sneaked it from another doe, he will have a different smell.
Or may have the scent from another momma he touched. Her discharge or pee may of gotten onto the kid.

Smear some of momma's discharge onto the kid may be another option. Tailhead is the area the momma usually smells from.

If it is her udder being sore and it just takes milking her out some to make her comfortable, nothing else needs to be done as mentioned above so try that first check her udder.


----------



## lara_hayes741 (Jan 13, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I have checked her udder and it is fine. She allows the others to nurse on both sides. It's funny this afternoon I actually just rubbed the baby all of Martini hoping it would help. She is the only one that has kidded so so other milk to sneak. She is going to take him back whether she likes it or not.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'd keep working with her, she may never 'care' for him, but if he can at least nurse. I've been where you are, and it's heartbreaking to see a Mom reject a baby 
Remember the doe we had Spitfire? Her first kidding she had 3 kids, she only wanted the buck kid and was starting to be mean to the 2 does. After 2 days of colostrum, that's when we pulled Peanut, and made her a bottle baby (I knew raising 3 would be too hard on her anyway). I made her nurse the doe kid that stayed on her. She learned real quick that when her brother nursed, she needed to get in there and nurse too. The heartbreaking part was, mom never called out to her, never nuzzled her or showed any affection towards her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, don't give up. 
As long as she isn't hurting him, it is OK for him to be in with her. Tie her up and yes, make her feed her baby.
She may or may not stop being such a brat, but there is that slight chance she might stop it, but then again? 

Make sure the kid gets enough to eat. If not, start bottle feeding too in case.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I am not giving up and he is being pretty smart about it. I guess I am thankful she isn't 2 teates so they can all eat at once.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

The cute little buck








All of them playing with mom.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

She still is not a fan of the little buck but he is learning to be sneaky when he eats with the others so I guess things are going good.


----------

